# Let's show our dogs off In costume!!!



## SeinfeldKramer (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is my dog Duchess. She got into some chocolate.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

This is our boy, Ludo last Halloween:








And this is my fave pic of him, from around 4 years ago:


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

*my buddy Jax*

My buddy Jax last year


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

They are all so cute in their costumes. I think they really enjoy getting dressed up! This is Dewey on his first Halloween last year!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cute (and hilarious) pictures


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Aww theyre adorable ! I thought about putting costumes on my cats but i dont have enough tourniquets on hand...lol.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

whynotgrl666 said:


> Aww theyre adorable ! I thought about putting costumes on my cats but i dont have enough tourniquets on hand...lol.


Ha-ha!! Same here!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I do dress my cats up for Halloween...we've won some costume contests before! 

My GSD Bianca and my kitty Harlequin won contests with this--

Little Red Riding Hood and the Big Bad Wolf









"The better to see you with!"










IIRC I think this one we got second place with (different year/contest):









Here are the kitties Spot and Harlequin outside of the gingerbread house:










This was just for Halloween, not a contest:











This was last year's but we didn't win any of the contests, I don't know why? I made both costumes myself:









(Bianca and Harlequin again)


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Also here are some of my previous pets(RIP)--


Ginger my Golden Retriever loved to dress up because of all the attention she got-- she LOVED any extra attention--















































Pooch my Rat Terrier mix--

Biker dog:









He's supposed to be a tourist here:



















To tell you HOW OLD this photo is, the judges of this costume contest did not know who Pikachu was! (it was before Pokemon became so popular everyone knew it I guess...)


----------



## z0mbieglitter (Aug 11, 2012)

Since our dog, Libby, enjoyed chasing the squirrels in the backyard, we thought it would be funny to dress her up as one. Let's just say this costume didn't last long on her. XD


----------



## Bloodstained (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh my god, that's adorable! Now I wish I owned a dog! I have a cat however, maybe I could dress her up, hoho.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

We just got a black lab pup. Now I cant wait to dress him up and start a new tradition. And he don't even have a name yet. Lol


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

This is Monster









This is one of my tortoises Dayo, posing for the tortoise forum calendar.


----------

